# Is it this hard for EVERYONE?



## Genipher

WARNING! Some of the details might be be gruesome to some readers:


Today I slaughtered 1 of the 3 rabbits that needed to go to "freezer camp" and...it was horrible! I tried using the broom to snap his neck but there was no "snap". When I picked him back up he was breathing funny and obviously still alive. So I tried a couple pounds with the hammer on the back of his head (right where I was supposed to!) and he was STILL alive. At that point, I yelled for my husband to help me. He gave a couple pounds and, I'm not sure if the rabbit was dead and "flopping", but after thrashing about he finally died.

Then I discovered that I didn't own a single knife sharp enough to work with and I didn't have a good place to hang the carcass. My attempt to hang the rabbit fell through and I ended up skinning and gutting on a clean garbage bag on the ground.

I have never killed anything before (well, besides bugs). For 2 months I have been very matter-of-fact about the idea of these rabbits being a food-source. I have even enjoyed the shocked looks on the faces of friends and family when I tell them I will be doing the slaughtering. The actual skinning and gutting wasn't a big deal for me (once the head was off and the rabbit wasn't "Looking" at me anymore) but the idea that he may have suffered by my naive, newbie hand..._that _makes me want to cry. 

Does _everyone _have a horrible first experience like this?
Does it get easier to kill the rabbits with practice (and better tools)?
Also, is there anywhere I could find step-by-step directions (and visuals) of cutting the meat into pieces? 

I still have 2 rabbits that need to...go...but I can't get to them until I find a more humane way of killing them (rabbit wringer?)...


----------



## AZ Rabbits

The first one is always the hardest. Next time maybe step on the broom handle with it on it's neck on the ground and pull up until it's neck dislocates. When it dislocates, there's not mistaking it because only flesh is holding the head to the rest of the body. The Rabbit Wringer is also helpful. If you don't have the strength, you can make your own gas chamber by getting a tank of CO2, an ice chest, some tubing/hose and tape. Connect the CO2 to the drain on the ice chest with the tubing. Then put the rabbit inside, close the lid, turn on the gas and wait until he passes through sleep to the other side. Then hurry and cut and drain it. Some people can only do it using this method. It's the method I use for dispatching small kits used for snake and carnivore food because they don't like broken necks.

Check YouTube for videos on butchering and quartering the rabbit meat into pieces. There's even a video showing how to completely de-bone a rabbit. He makes it look easy, but I'm sure with practice it's not as hard. And de-boning is perfect for canning rabbit meat.

Good luck and sorry about your first time nightmare. It gets much easier.


----------



## Gomanson

Here's a pretty good video on cutting up the meat.  http://www.youtube.com/user/KainanRa#p/u/6/qfYH1FScPTE 
If you have a big crock pot and will be slow cooking the rabbit, you can leave it whole.  Slow cook it with whatever recipe you like and the meat will fall off the bones.  (Beware the tiny bones around the shoulder)

I'm pretty new also, and have had one or two slaughterings that took a little longer than I would have liked.  I have not tried the broom handle method and have heard it takes some practice.  I kneel down and set the rabbit in front of me with its head facing right.  I gently hold its abdomen with my left hand and make sure it isn't going to bolt.  Then I hit it on the back of the head sharply with a backhanded blow, using a steel bar (It's the lever for my car jack).  If they don't die from the trauma, they are certainly stunned/braindead/comatose and I immediately cut the throat, hold the rabbit up by the hind legs with one hand and hold the ears with the other hand, bending back the head to let the blood drain out.  They usually kick during this so I make sure to hold fast so as to not spray blood.  This method has worked well for me so far, but I will probably evolve it over time.  The only place I've made mistakes is not hitting hard enough.  Getting yourself to do so comes experience.  When in doubt, hit harder than you think. 

One mistake it's easy to avoid is not having everything ready.  I learned this quickly and now have everything exactly how I will need it for processing before I get the first rabbit out of the cage.


----------



## Ms. Research

So sorry you had a bad first experience.  I give you credit for following through with your plans.    

Here's a thread that shows a rabbit harvest.   Maybe the Rabbit Wringer would be better for you.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14041

K

eta:  it would be good to link the thread.  Sorry.


----------



## Genipher

Thanks everyone for the links, information, and support. 

AZ: Does it take as much strength using the rabbit wringer as the broom method?

Gomanson: My biggest problem (after the rabbit was actually dead) was trying to cut the thing up. I think I need to get a knife sharpener...or a new knife. I also need to get some bigger clippers for the feet. sigh. I _tried _to get everything together at the start but because we are in a rental, we just don't have the space (or ability) to do some of the things we want (like mounting a rabbit wringer). We're planning on moving soon, though, and I hope to have an area to hang and gut our meat. Thanks for the link. I was _totally _engrossed watching that guy cut up the meat. Like AZ said, they make it look sooooo easy!


----------



## Snowfie

There's a backorder on the rabbit wringer.  I ordered mine in late October and still haven't gotten it (but they did reply to my email query so I'll give them a bit longer). 

You can make you own "killboard" that follows the same principal.  If you look up "raising rabbits for meat" in youtube there's a guy with a 5 part series and one of the parts shows his.  You essentially but a "V" shape into a 2/6 board, mount it to a joist in the ceilling, put the rabbit's head until it reaches the narrowest point and yank down.  It follows the same principal as the rabbit wringer without being quite so slick.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

Genipher said:
			
		

> AZ: Does it take as much strength using the rabbit wringer as the broom method?


If it's a young rabbit, no. Just make sure the wringer is waist high so you're pulling straight out and not down. It helps with the leverage.

If they're out of wringers, he also sells a Rabbit Wrangler, which is a non-stainless carbon steel version that you need to prime and paint yourself. It's a lot cheaper and just as good. 

There's a lot of other options as well. I used to use a metal bar (one that was used as a ceiling fan extension) and knock them in the back of the head. This works great too. The only problem is they struggle a bit before while holding them by their feet. Some like to hold them by the skin on their back or neck like when you pick them up. Sometimes this helps decrease the struggling. The trick is to find what works best for you. I've tried pretty much every method out there and use different ways depending on the age/size of the rabbit and what they will be used for. 

One thing I will say. No matter how many I've killed, I still really hate dispatching rabbits. And the day I start enjoying the dispatching part is the day I stop raising them for meat. That part shouldn't be enjoyable. But it's their purpose and I'm grateful for them. My rabbits all get a great life until the day they are culled.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I used the broomstick method, well really the Tpost method the first time I did it. The heavy tpost with the flat side up and the ridge side down seemed to help hold him in place. 


Also.... if you are doing this outside on the ground one thing I noticed is that you NEED a board or something under you. It REALLY helped to have a piece of old plywood that extended out a ways on either side to press the tpost against. You need to be able to sandwich the rabbit's neck between post and something hard and flat.


----------



## Totalcolour

*Genipher:*

we use a heavy butcher steel for the stun on the back of the head. You _DON"T_ need to kill it outright, but you must make it unconscious (it's humane)Then we hang (back feet) bleed it out. Bleeding out only takes a few minutes (get a GOOD sharp knife and keep it just for butchering days) and the animal is dead, or at the worst, totally unaware.

We just did a dozen last weekend, and right now I'm tanning the pelts. Bunny for dinner tonight too.

It really does get easier, and when you have the hang of it and you know they aren't feeling any pain, it will make it just easier still.


----------



## Citylife

I have discovered the wringer works great for me with my FW 10-12 wk olds.  Very efficient and works great.  On adult stock that I need to cull........  I do not have enough strength to do the deed the way I would like.
I am a normal sized middle aged woman with a lower back injury.  If this helps anyone decide their path, I will be happy for that.


----------



## xotatiannaxo

Why cant you just cut off the head? or slit the throat?  I dont process the meat rabbits, so im not sure how that even works. just wondering why you cant.


----------



## GLENMAR

I think it is because they are still "aware".


----------



## DKRabbitry

Oh that is horrible Genipher!  I had an experience very similar to that... I will only shoot them now.  My DH does the broomstick thing, and it works well for him, I just don't trust myself to have enough force to pull up.  When I tried it I stepped on the bar and pulled up, but didn't pull hard enough and I just crushed the throat.  I felt horrible and was glad I had the gun there to finish it quickly.  I have grown up with firearms, and am very comfortable with them and know where to place my shot and in a safe direction.  I use a .22 because that is what I have.  I know a lot of people frown on that method, but it works for me and the rabbit is dead instantly.  I would like to invest in a Rabbit Wringer tho... one of these days.....


----------



## GLENMAR

I plan on using a 22 also. I am not new to rabbits, (I used to show a long time ago) but I am new to meat rabbits.


----------



## Beekissed

> Does everyone have a horrible first experience like this?
> Does it get easier to kill the rabbits with practice (and better tools)?


I did...and, yes, it gets easier.  I think of all the animals I've ever killed and that has numbered into the hundreds by now, rabbits were by far the hardest.  There is just something about all that clean, white fur and the stuffed animal shape of the rabbit that kills the little girl in me.  I don't know why that is.


----------



## CCourson05

It's because they are adorable. I have to reason with myself when I do it. After a while, it becomes numb. Sad to say, but it's true.


----------



## Suz

I tried a club, a hammer...but never fails they go a give you that look and then shucks I don't swing hard enough! What works the best now I put them on the ground and straddle them so they can't run, then use a pellet gun - back of the head angled just right.  Pretty instant.  The last one made it very easy, nasty personality, nipped my neck


----------



## Citylife

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> It's because they are adorable. I have to reason with myself when I do it. After a while, it becomes numb. Sad to say, but it's true.


I stick with rabbits that all look alike and have pink eyes.  To me....... they are only really really cute for about 4 or 5 days and then they are eating machines that soon need to, not be.  When in a grow out pen you can not distiquish who is who unless you spend TO much time out there.  These are meat rabbits......  
And when I have to cull out an adult.....  we hang out chatting for a few to keep us both calm so it is easier on both of us.  I do have to admit......  there are some  meats that go to waste at my house.  Rabbit is rarely one of them.


----------



## Genipher

Hmmm. I don't have a gun. Maybe someday...

Totalcolour: Would you be able to share the steps in tanning rabbit furs? I have one in the freezer and I will eventually have more to work with, but I haven't been able to track down any good directions on how to tan them.


----------



## lastfling

Genipher said:
			
		

> Totalcolour: Would you be able to share the steps in tanning rabbit furs? I have one in the freezer and I will eventually have more to work with, but I haven't been able to track down any good directions on how to tan them.


There is a wealth of information on tanning at www.taxidermy.net -- basically, the steps are salt hide, remove membrane, meat, etc; resalt, pickle, then tan.  This would not yield a garment soft pelt, but as thin skinned as rabbits are it should not be that hard to soften the hide.  Just a little elbow grease.  There are several different methods of tanning and there are kits available.  I've always used Safety Acid for the pickle, and a brush on tan.   Read up and choose the method you're most comfortable with.


----------



## CocoNUT

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Oh that is horrible Genipher!  I had an experience very similar to that... I will only shoot them now.  My DH does the broomstick thing, and it works well for him, I just don't trust myself to have enough force to pull up.  When I tried it I stepped on the bar and pulled up, but didn't pull hard enough and I just crushed the throat.  I felt horrible and was glad I had the gun there to finish it quickly.  I have grown up with firearms, and am very comfortable with them and know where to place my shot and in a safe direction.  I use a .22 because that is what I have.  I know a lot of people frown on that method, but it works for me and the rabbit is dead instantly.  I would like to invest in a Rabbit Wringer tho... one of these days.....


Do you use .22 short or .22 "regular"?


----------



## CocoNUT

Genipher...

I TOTALLY get what you went through!  I just processed MY first rabbit this Saturday as well.  The whole "broomstick" method didn't seem like a good idea for me...so we agreed on the .22 - hubby wanted the .22 short.  Like you...I had no problems being 'matter of fact' about harvesting a rabbit.  I figured I've done fish and boar...so a rabbit shouldn't be too bad right?  I even had the candidate already picked....and informed her REPEATEDLY she was headed for 'freezer camp' unless she got UN-MEAN PRONTO!  Well...she didn't...and even my 7 year old kept asking when I was going to "off" the "mean doe" already!  

Saturday afternoon...I was doing my feeding rounds and just said..."yup...today's the day".  Went upstairs...got the handgun...the skinning knife, the hanging twine, the cooler, the trash bag-lined bucket...then went to grab the doe.  (Hubby said he wouldn't dispatch them...)  Asked him to help hold her down (HUGE NZW) with the 'broomstick' while I was going to shoot her in the head.  I spoke with her and thanked her...the put her on the ground, pinned her down with the stick (hubby was holding that for me) and I placed the gun against her head...I THOUGHT aimed appropriately...and pop!  (Because I had made up my mind...the pulling of the trigger wasn't 'hard'...I knew I had to do it.)  OK...So I'm NOT so sure I hit the 'right' spot!  She kicked and flailed and I tried as quickly as possible to get her strung up.  It was rather distressing to think I didn't do it 'right'!  Like you...once the head was off...it was much easier...although her head was staring up at me from the bucket!  (I still forgot the 'rinsing' bucket...and a larger knife to off her head with...but you learn as you go.)

Like you...I have a couple more that need processing...however I stopped after I had her cleaned up and 'resting' in the cooler.  I was kind of awestruck.  I have a MUCH greater appreciation for where my meat comes from now!  I will get to processing the rest, probably this coming weekend - after the 'horrors' of my first time have subsided a little.  Like you...I also need to watch that video on cutting up the meat...I'm thinking de-boning the meat is probably best for our purposes.  

I will say my husband was quite impressed with my skinning abilities though!  I've saved the hide and plan on tanning it as well.  (My daughter wants to use the fur to make a hat for her - this coming from the "vegetarian" who will ONLY eat chicken nuggets!!!)  

The interesting thing is...I have several 'friends' who are hunters who LOVE rabbit meat.  Now we can 'trade' game meats for some rabbit...and since they're all 'good ol' boys'...I think I might even get some brownie points with them for my effort!  (You know...us 'city folk' ain't to good at this kind of stuff!!!!)

Again...I'm sorry your process wasn't as smooth as you would have liked.  It's nice to know I'm not alone in MY first experience as well.


----------



## DKRabbitry

If you shot it through the head, it was dead.  They kick and flail like that even when you pull the heads clean off (which my DH does with the broomstick sometimes by accident on the younger ones).   I have only shot 2 or 3 where I hit the "sweet spot" and they just froze up dead.  I actually get more nervous when that happens than when they kick LOL.  The first goat I shot in the back of the head just froze up and fell over, I was so scared it wasn't dead and I just stunned her!  But DH told me it was for sure dead.
I use .22 long.  My DH is looking at getting a high power air rifle, so I will probably switch to that if he really does decide he needs another *toy*, simply because of the cost of ammo.  But for right now .22 rounds aren't too expensive for how much I actually use them.  I have a mid-sized wire dog cage with the top and bottom removed.  Then I just set the rabbit in side there and shoot down through the head while it is sniffing the ground or nibbling the grass/hay.  If it is a more active rabbit, I can sqeeze the sides of the cage in so that it has less room to move around and wait till its head is down.


----------



## Genipher

One of us needs to invent a "Rabbit Guillotine".  It would make the  process soooo much easier.


----------



## CocoNUT

You know...with MY luck...I'd take a finger off or maybe even a hand in the guillotine!  (That's probably why there isn't one out there...could you IMAGINE the liability insurance that company would have to carry...?!?!!?)  My husband would LOVE having a guillotine around though.  

We thought of Dr. G - medical examiner as I used the hedge trimmers to 'lop off' the paws....for anyone who HASN'T seen the show on the FL Coroner...she uses all kinds of everyday tools to do her autopsies.  The hedge trimmers (loppers) are used on the rib cage...my husband would laugh at this TINY little woman...with these huge loppers...cutting open the body cavity of a decedent (NO...they don't show you the actual body!)

DKRabbitry - my husband LOVES having his "toys"...and so do I!  I have such a fear I'd rip those poor little bunnies' heads off...just like your hubby does - accidentally!  My hubby is worried the .22 longs would go 'clean through' and possibly ricochet off the ground and into a foot or something!  (I don't know how...considering the rabbit's head is held down against the ground (like in the broom method)...

Then again...he DID manage to pepper spray HIMSELF while testing out a customer's sprayer...in the SINK!!!!  

And yes folks...he HAS procreated!!!  Be scared...VERY scared!


----------



## Citylife

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> You know...with MY luck...I'd take a finger off or maybe even a hand in the guillotine!  (That's probably why there isn't one out there...could you IMAGINE the liability insurance that company would have to carry...?!?!!?)  My husband would LOVE having a guillotine around though.
> 
> We thought of Dr. G - medical examiner as I used the hedge trimmers to 'lop off' the paws....for anyone who HASN'T seen the show on the FL Coroner...she uses all kinds of everyday tools to do her autopsies.  The hedge trimmers (loppers) are used on the rib cage...my husband would laugh at this TINY little woman...with these huge loppers...cutting open the body cavity of a decedent (NO...they don't show you the actual body!)
> 
> DKRabbitry - my husband LOVES having his "toys"...and so do I!  I have such a fear I'd rip those poor little bunnies' heads off...just like your hubby does - accidentally!  My hubby is worried the .22 longs would go 'clean through' and possibly ricochet off the ground and into a foot or something!  (I don't know how...considering the rabbit's head is held down against the ground (like in the broom method)...
> 
> Then again...he DID manage to pepper spray HIMSELF while testing out a customer's sprayer...in the SINK!!!!
> 
> And yes folks...he HAS procreated!!!  Be scared...VERY scared!


    I am diein laughin over here.  OMG  keep him away from the whole process!  It might be safer for everyone.


----------



## Totalcolour

lastfling said:
			
		

> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totalcolour: Would you be able to share the steps in tanning rabbit furs? I have one in the freezer and I will eventually have more to work with, but I haven't been able to track down any good directions on how to tan them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of information on tanning at www.taxidermy.net -- basically, the steps are salt hide, remove membrane, meat, etc; resalt, pickle, then tan.  This would not yield a garment soft pelt, but as thin skinned as rabbits are it should not be that hard to soften the hide.  Just a little elbow grease.  There are several different methods of tanning and there are kits available.  I've always used Safety Acid for the pickle, and a brush on tan.   Read up and choose the method you're most comfortable with.
Click to expand...

I have used that method, and I must say it's a lot of hard work. Right now I'm trying a method that was published in an article in "Mother Earth News" in the mid eighties. _(How to Tan Rabbit Hides - January/February 1983)_
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx

This method seems much easier, HOWEVER mine are not fully cured yet so I don't know what the quality will be like. Also, they were very young rabbits with very thin skin. . .we shalll see.

No acid, I used alum (aluminum hydrate) instead. No salting of the skins. Make pickle from water, alum and salt, soak 6-8 pelts in pickle for 48 hours. Remove skins (squeeze out pickle juice, do not discard), and *"PULL"* of the membrane and fat. I did use a small knife for some of the bigger chunks.

After removing fat and membranes, put back in pickle with additional alum and salt. Soak for another 7-10 days. 

So far, the skins seem to be curing well. I have another 2-5 days to go. 

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Genipher

Totalcolour said:
			
		

> lastfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totalcolour: Would you be able to share the steps in tanning rabbit furs? I have one in the freezer and I will eventually have more to work with, but I haven't been able to track down any good directions on how to tan them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of information on tanning at www.taxidermy.net -- basically, the steps are salt hide, remove membrane, meat, etc; resalt, pickle, then tan.  This would not yield a garment soft pelt, but as thin skinned as rabbits are it should not be that hard to soften the hide.  Just a little elbow grease.  There are several different methods of tanning and there are kits available.  I've always used Safety Acid for the pickle, and a brush on tan.   Read up and choose the method you're most comfortable with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used that method, and I must say it's a lot of hard work. Right now I'm trying a method that was published in an article in "Mother Earth News" in the mid eighties. _(How to Tan Rabbit Hides - January/February 1983)_
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx
> 
> This method seems much easier, HOWEVER mine are not fully cured yet so I don't know what the quality will be like. Also, they were very young rabbits with very thin skin. . .we shalll see.
> 
> No acid, I used alum (aluminum hydrate) instead. No salting of the skins. Make pickle from water, alum and salt, soak 6-8 pelts in pickle for 48 hours. Remove skins (squeeze out pickle juice, do not discard), and *"PULL"* of the membrane and fat. I did use a small knife for some of the bigger chunks.
> 
> After removing fat and membranes, put back in pickle with additional alum and salt. Soak for another 7-10 days.
> 
> So far, the skins seem to be curing well. I have another 2-5 days to go.
> 
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.
Click to expand...

Do you have to use gloves when squeezing the pickle juice out of the skins?


----------



## Totalcolour

*Genipher:*

I don't use rubber gloves most of the time. I do have an ongoing skin problem - bad psoriasis since I was seven, but tanning doesn't seem to be a problem, or affect it very much. 

Mostly, the pickle is quite harmless at this concentration. 

So far, it's going well, so I'mm keeping fingers crossed


----------



## lastfling

Most pickles I've seen are to be kept at or below a PH of 2.0 in order to reduce/eliminate bacterial growth during the pickle phase.  That is a pretty harsh/acidic solution.  Personally, I would wear gloves, but that's just me.  To each his/her own.


----------



## CocoNUT

Hey Genipher...

did you ever process the other buns?


----------



## Genipher

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond, CocoNUT. We moved and had issues with getting the internet hooked up. Grrr!

Anywho, to answer your question...Nope. Haven't processed any more rabbits. I did kill one that had health problems and was un-breedable and, again, I had to have my husband help because I just couldn't seem to kill it quickly! This time, I bawled like a baby.
My husband is now saying that he'll slaughter if I butcher. We're planning on getting a rabbit wringer/wrangler first though.

Our baby Silver Foxes are only 6 weeks old though and I _thought _I read/ "heard" that rabbits should be harvested around 3 months... So we have a little time before that becomes necessary.


----------



## CocoNUT

I haven't harvested any since either.  Although I've got 4 or 5 that REALLY need to go!  They're eating MACHINES!!!!  I will get to it though...I have to.  Maybe I can con....er manipulate....er convince my hubby to take care of the popping them off.  Although he dislikes the killing part.  Hmmm....

Either way I'll get to it soon.  Maybe rabbit for our new year supper?  Hmmm......

Congrads on the move.


----------

